# Recolor a faded hot tub cover



## diyntn (Apr 8, 2009)

**I am not sure which forum this would go in, so please move it if needed**

We are getting a hot tub with on of those standard brown vinyl covers that opens and flips in the middle.
It's pretty much intact but very faded.
Is there a way to "paint" this or recolor/dye it back to just a basic tan color?
Thanks!


----------



## diyntn (Apr 8, 2009)

Anybody had any experience with this? 

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=117


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Rust-Oleum Specialty Vinyl Spray restores color and gloss. Ideal for vinyl or fabric car and boat seats, dashboards, upholstery, luggage, furniture, sports equipment and more. Contains actual vinyl for maximum flexibility.

http://www.rustoleumibg.com/images/tds/CBG_TDS SPECIALTY VINYL Spray 309 Final.pdf


----------



## diyntn (Apr 8, 2009)

Bought some today..will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Kaisa (Oct 9, 2014)

*Vinyl paint*



diyntn said:


> Bought some today..will let you know how it turns out.


How did it turn out? Can you post pictures?


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Probably long gone.


----------



## diyntn (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry... That didn't work at all. Lol. Had to get a new cover.


----------

